
Google jukes the stats - shawndumas
http://www.marco.org/2013/04/03/google-jukes-the-stats
======
tartuffe78
As market share statistics, he's right they are now bunk. But they are on
developer.android.com, not in a press release or a company performance report.

As a developer these statistics are a lot more valuable, since they reflect
the actual market for Android users shopping for my apps.

I don't think Google is really all that worried about what people think.

